# Ermittlungsverfahren Urheberrechtsverletzung - Achtung



## neolein (19 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich hoffe es gehört hier rein, wenn nicht dann sorry- verschiebt das Thema.

In meiner mailbox war eben o.g. email mit Betreff: 

"Ermittlungsverfahren Urheberrechtsverletzung"

Darin wird mir Urheberrechtsverletzung vorgeworfen durch illegal hochgeladene Musikstücke.

Da ich mich persönlich in einem solchen Portal bewege und (eigene) Musikstücke hochlade bin ich natürlich etwas ins schwitzen gekommen.

In der Mail heißt es u.a.



> ......."Wir bitten Sie deshalb den Schadensersatzanspruch von 100 Euro bis zum 22.10.2010 sicher und unkompliziert mit einer UKASH-Karte zu bezahlen.
> Eine Ukash ist die sicherste Bezahlmethode im Internet und
> fur Jedermann anonym an Tankstellen, Kiosken etc. zu erwerben.
> 
> ...



Die Paragraphen der Nutzungs- und Verwertungsrechte habe ich darauf gegoogelt und bin auf eine Seite gestoßen, die vor dieser Meldung warnt. 
Es handelt sich um Betrug.

Hier ist die gefundene Meldung:

http://www.main-netz.de/nachrichten/regionalenachrichten/franken-rhein-main/art12105,1384568

Beste Grüße
C.


----------



## webwatcher (19 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ermittlungsverfahren Urheberrechtsverletzung - Achtung*

Ausführlicher Thread  dazu bei antispam.de 

Ermittlungsverfahren gg. Sie


----------



## Gastposter (19 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ermittlungsverfahren Urheberrechtsverletzung - Achtung*

Kein Rechtanwalt würde so ein Unsinn verschicken. Schon gar nicht per Mail. Lösch den Blödsinn und gut ist


----------



## webwatcher (19 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ermittlungsverfahren Urheberrechtsverletzung - Achtung*

Der RA  nimmt das sicher nicht so leicht. Poste gefälligst nicht  solch überheblichen  Quatsch 
eine  aktuelle Meldung:
Ermittlungsverfahren gg. Sie


			
				cmds schrieb:
			
		

> Heute morgen hat NDR2 einen Bericht darüber gesendet und mit dem RA telefoniert.
> 
> *ca. 100 - 150 Anrufe (Beschwerden) erhält er zur Zeit täglich darüber*



"Anonymusse"  haben immer eine besonders große Klappe

besonders  der aus Ostwestfalen


----------



## Reducal (20 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ermittlungsverfahren Urheberrechtsverletzung - Achtung*



neolein schrieb:


> > sicher und unkompliziert mit einer *UKASH-Karte* zu bezahlen.
> 
> 
> Es handelt sich um Betrug.


Damit liegst du genau richtig, es ist definitiv Betrug im Spiel! Immer wenn über UKASH oder Paysafecard bezahlt werden soll, ist die Mail ein Fake. Rufe mal die Website des angeblich fordernden Anwalts auf - wenn es den tatsächlich gibt, dann steht zumeist eine Warnung auf dessen Web oder bereits anderweitig im Web (siehe z. B. > HIER <)

Ein bewährter Test ist es übrigens, wenn man so eine Kanzlei anruft und dort deren Aktenzeichen mit dem Namen des Empfängers bestätigen lässt, um so einen Fake ausschließen zu können.


----------



## webwatcher (20 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ermittlungsverfahren Urheberrechtsverletzung - Achtung*



Reducal schrieb:


> Ein bewährter Test ist es übrigens, wenn man so eine Kanzlei anruft und dort deren Aktenzeichen mit dem Namen des Empfängers bestätigen lässt, um so einen Fake ausschließen zu können.


Toller Rat, der Anwalt freut sich über jeden weiteren Anruf :wall:

Er hat ja bisher erst 100-150 pro Tag

PS: wer unbedingt weiter darüber debattieren will oder kluge Ratschläge geben will,
soll das hier tun:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sho...ungsverfahren-gg.-Sie&highlight=Florian+Giese

EOT


----------

